# Electrovibe bulb?



## Jonnytexas (Jul 28, 2021)

Got two boards ordered.  What bulb is needed?  Which LDRs?  If the answer is STFU and wait for the build docs, then that is what I will do as a I fantasize endlessly about the warbling swooshy tones to come.


----------



## Robert (Jul 28, 2021)

7371 bulb and 7532 photocell from Smallbear would be a good choice.

I used the LDRs from Tayda (and they worked) but they aren't the optimal choice.


----------



## Jonnytexas (Jul 28, 2021)

I have some of the Taydas that worked well (I guess, nothing to compare to) in a duo phase. What would be the optimal LDR?  IDGAF about cost. EDIT:  You already answered the question, thanks.


----------

